# 1st vet visit !



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

today was roxy's 1st visit ( as far as i know) to the vet !! i was soo nervouse!! its been bitter cold here in alberta for a few days, today was the warmest at -25c, not including the wind chill. so getting her to the vet w/o her freezing was probly my biggest concern. i got a box and filled it with fleece blankets and wrapped a hot water bottle in the mix of blankets, had the car warmed up and B-lined it straight out to the car. i've been really worried lately that she might have picked up mites from the sod i was using in her pen ( which i just got rid of the other day and opted for fleece blankets) because she's been scratching alot and loosing alot of quills. so the vet took several scraping samples and she turned out fine; aside from dry skin anyways, and assured me shes just quilling. she gave roxy a quick nail trimming and i bundeled her back up and went home. i put her back into her pen and the poor little thing was still pretty wobbly from the anistetic the doc used when trimming her nails. so all in all, it was a good visit. got some good advice and reassurance. it was deff a new experiecne for the both of us, which we dont want to have to do for awhile. espically roxy.... my poor little huffy-ball-of-quills has been so mad at me all nite lol. i took her out for a little while and all she could do was sulk under her blanket on my lap lol. so after such a "tramatic" experience ( :roll: ), i figured i'll wait till tomorrow to give her an oatmeal bath


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey roxy, another Albertan here! Just wondering where your vet is located?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm in alberta too!! wayyyy up north


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

my vet is here in edmonton, ottwell animal clinic. (i'm not from here but i been livin here for a year now.)


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

Woohoo yay, Alberta! I'm in Cold Lake!


----------

